# Rahmenbruch ES7



## unchained (3. Mai 2007)

sagt mal was dazu ! Ich hab die Schnauze voll....


----------



## sn87 (3. Mai 2007)

Ist natürlich kacke.. was fürn Baujahr isn des ES?
Wird aber ziemlich sicher ein Garantiefall sein.. glaub hat man ja min. 2 Jahre oder?

Bzw. eigenartige Stelle, wo des gebrochen ist.. sollte man meinen, dass dort nicht allzuviele Kräft drauf wirken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (3. Mai 2007)

2006er Modell... beim Ausrollen auf Asphalt... 

Genau dort gebrochen, wo die bremsabstützung aufhört...


----------



## cos75 (3. Mai 2007)

Gratuliere ! Kriegst nen 2007er Rahmen ?


----------



## sn87 (3. Mai 2007)

Ob das motivieren soll? Sicher ne Mords Wartezeit


----------



## unchained (3. Mai 2007)

der bruch is frisch... keine stunde alt... canyon hat dicht


----------



## ashtray (3. Mai 2007)

Der Bruch sieht ja böse aus. Sowas dürfte doch eigentlich garnicht passieren, wenn man nicht gerade nen 3m-Drop in die Ebene macht. Hats dich denn irgendwie langgelegt dabei?


----------



## unchained (3. Mai 2007)

ich hatte musik in den ohren bin vor ner ampel auf die bremse gegangen und wollte locker ausrollen. dann hats aufeinmal laut geknallt... und ich guck am rad runter... knacks. strebe durch. dann durft ich nach hause schieben


----------



## Moonshaker (3. Mai 2007)

wow übel kübel...
Das sieht echt komisch ist, wahrscheinlich ein Fertigungsfehler. Dort sollte ein Rahmen eigentlich nicht brechen.
Naja bekommst ein 2007er Rahmen, musst aber bis Weihnachten warten.

*scherz* aber dauert wahrscheinlich 2-4 Wochen.

MooN


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

Nuja, da hört die Schweißnaht auf, da ist die Bruchgefahr am größten. Dann wird da noch fast die komplette Bremskraft drauf abgestützt. Wenn da beim schweißen nicht penibelst genau gearbeitet wird kann sowas schonmal passieren. Aber sehr ärgerlich und schwächt auch gewissermaßen ein wenig das Vertrauen


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (3. Mai 2007)

Die Stelle ist ziemlich typisch für nen Rahmenbruch. Kommt bei vielen anderen Fabrikaten auch immer wieder mal vor. Das liegt an diesem Übergang von Drehmomentstütze der Bremse zum Rohr. Da hat man konstruktiv gesehen eine recht heikle Stelle ( "Kraftfluss" ist gestört). Dann kommt noch der Wärmeeinfluss vom Schweißen dazu und die Sache wird immer schwieriger. 

Diese Stütze ist von Canyon schon recht lang bemessen. 

Hört sich blöd an und hilft wohl nicht viel weiter, aber ich fürchte unchained hatte einfach Pech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (3. Mai 2007)

tjoa...  mal wieder


----------



## ashtray (3. Mai 2007)

Falls es dir hilft, mein Dämpfer ist kaputt und ich kann ohne auch nicht wirklich fahren   .


----------



## unchained (3. Mai 2007)

soll ich mal aufzählen was schon alles in koblenz war? 

Gabel, Dämpfer, Bremsen, Laufrad....


----------



## sn87 (3. Mai 2007)

Na das motiviert jetzt ..


----------



## unchained (3. Mai 2007)

na kla... hab das rad noch nie länger als 2 monate durch gefahren.... also langes warten bin ich gewohnt...


----------



## GT_Frodo (3. Mai 2007)

ist halt pech, die stelle ist wirklich typisch
Wenns schnell behoben wird würde ich das canyon nicht übel nehmen.

Mein Rahmen ist übrigens fehlerfrei (wenn auch nicht dellenfrei, aber da bin ich selber schuld.  es wurde mal gesagt, hier posten immer nur die, die Ärger haben, deshalb entsteht son neg Bild ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (3. Mai 2007)

tjoa.. werd wohl wieder morgen das vergnügen mit "herrn ollich" oder wem auch immer haben .... will nich wissen, was der von mir denkt..


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Mai 2007)

Sorry fürs lachen... Chainy, GENAU das hat gefehlt!
Ich weiss nicht, wie du ruhig bleiben kannst bei sowas...

Fast alle Parts deines Bikes waren schon wieder bei Canyon, nur noch der Rahmen hat gefehlt... shit. Mitleid. Sieht böse aus, hoffe das kriegen die wieder schnell hin. Hast immerhin 5 Jahre Rahmengarantie... dann gratulier ich schonmal zum 2007er ES-Rahmen mit dem steilen Oberrohr was schöner ausschaut.


----------



## unchained (3. Mai 2007)

da bin ich mir nicht so sicher... man kann doch den hinterbau austauschen?!


----------



## Hupert (3. Mai 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> tjoa.. werd wohl wieder morgen das vergnügen mit "herrn ollich" oder wem auch immer haben .... will nich wissen, was der von mir denkt..



Ich werde nächste Woche mal wieder nen Rückholschein ordern


----------



## unchained (3. Mai 2007)

weswegen?


----------



## Yossarian (3. Mai 2007)

Heftig!

Sieht so aus, als ob die Schweißnaht zum Ende der Drehmomentstütze dicker wird.
Das ist nicht gut. Da ist womöglich direkt an der Stelle mit Kerbwirkung (Querschnittsänderung) zuviel Wärme eingetragen worden.
Auf der Unterseite ist das Rohr verzogen. Das spricht für einen Bruchbeginn oben, direkt am Ende der Schweißnaht.
Vielleicht verzerrt das Bild, aber wenn nein ist das für mich ein klarer Herstellungsfehler.

Habs gleich mal bei meinem 07er ES gecheckt. Da ist die Schweißnaht gleichmäßig.


----------



## unchained (3. Mai 2007)

ich geh nochmal schauen... ob sie wirklich bis zum ende dicker wird.  danke für die excursion


----------



## unchained (3. Mai 2007)

bitteschön


----------



## asksam (3. Mai 2007)

Ich kann mir ehrlich nicht vorstellen, dass der komplette Rahmen getauscht wird. Ich hatte den Hinterbau meines 2005er ES8 zum Pulverbeschichten demontiert. In 20 Minuten ist die ganze Aktion erledigt. Rad ausbauen, Bremse demontieren, drei Schrauben lösen und schon hält man das gute Stück in den Händen. Vorausgesetzt Canyon hat noch ein Teil in Reserve.

Gruß asksam


----------



## AmmuNation (3. Mai 2007)

Ich wüsste nicht, ob Canyon den Hinterbau tauscht, ob die 2006er Hinterbaus überhaupt an lager sind? Mit dem ganzen gekritzel von wegen German Design and Bruchnology 

Naja, frag mal nach. Vielleicht liegt noch ein 06er rum, vielleicht gibts nen 07er, vielleicht tatsächlich einfach nur neuen Hinterbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (3. Mai 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> bitteschön



der puckel...


----------



## sn87 (3. Mai 2007)

Kann ich mir auch net vorstellen, dass Canyon da mehrere Hinterbaus aus ´06 bunkern..


----------



## Yossarian (3. Mai 2007)

Die Schweißnaht ist Murks. Viel zu dick mit fettem Klecks am Ende. 
Die Naht dient hier nur der Fixierung der Drehmomentstütze, theoretisch ist die Belastung niedrig, daher ist hier eine dicke Naht nicht angesagt. Schon gar nicht, wenn man die Wandstärke des Rohres in Betracht zieht.
Schau dir mal auf der Canyon-Seite die betreffende Naht am 07er an. So muß das sein. Oder sagen wir, zumindest ist es da tendenziell besser.
Das solltest du auf jeden Fall ausgetauscht bekommen.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (3. Mai 2007)

Da soll einer nochmal sagen, dass die Rahmen von Canyon besser und stabiler sind, als die Poison-Chaka-und Cyclomanixrahmen!


----------



## Yossarian (3. Mai 2007)

Schockt mich jetzt auch muß ich sagen.
Normalerweise sollte Alu sich unter Belastung erst stark verformen, bevor es bricht. Hier ist aber nur unten ein kleiner Verformungsrest erkennbar. Der größte Teil ist gebrochen wie Glas!


----------



## fitze (3. Mai 2007)

Scheint ne Schwachstelle zu sein. Hab das am BM schon öfter gesehen. Aber macht doch nicht ein Riesen Tamtam. Rahmen jeden Herstellers brechen. Ein Specialized SX oder Enduro bricht zum Beispiel des Öfteren an der Kettenstrebe...

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. Mai 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> sagt mal was dazu ! Ich hab die Schnauze voll....



gebs zurück und verlang den vollen neupreis. kann ja nicht sein. so oft wie du das rad 2006/2007 stehen lassen musstest, gehört dir gratis ein FRX zugesendet.

und ich wette, du bist nicht im bikepark damit rum..


> Gabel, Dämpfer, Bremsen, Laufrad....



nicht zu vergessen die gabel 3 mal oder?


> Scheint ne Schwachstelle zu sein. Hab das am BM schon öfter gesehen. Aber macht doch nicht ein Riesen Tamtam. Rahmen jeden Herstellers brechen.



Find ich schon. Was bei ihm kaputt gegangen ist, ist bei vielen anderen 2006 auch kaputt gegangen oder hat rumgezickt. Ein Hersteller sollte zumindest für Kommende Jahre sich überlegen, nochmal so nen Murks ans Rad zu basteln.

Zuverlässigkeit ist wohl dem Gewichtsfetischismus zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

Ich errinnere mich da jetzt grad nur an das Bild mit dem zerbrochenem Scott Ransom...
tragisch, aber durchaus öfters und überall gesehen. Solange das nicht die Regel wird ist es doch "ok"
Habe schon live einen Centurion Rahmen gesehen, der war auch an der Disk Seite direkt hinter einer Schweißnaht gebrochen. Und das Bike hatte sicher nichts hartes gesehen vorher. Was ich damit sagen will - sowas kommt halt vor, und das überall.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Zuverlässigkeit ist wohl dem Gewichtsfetischismus zum Opfer gefallen.



auch schon gemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (3. Mai 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> gebs zurück und verlang den vollen neupreis. kann ja nicht sein. so oft wie du das rad 2006/2007 stehen lassen musstest, gehört dir gratis ein FRX zugesendet.
> 
> und ich wette, du bist nicht im bikepark damit rum..
> 
> ...




Das ist ne sehr serh lange Geschichte.... ich hab langsam... wie schon erwähnt die Schnauze voll....



Nur mal ne Frage am Rande... macht eure Talas auch knarzende und "metallische" geräusche wenn ihr vorne bremst? 

Meine klingt wie nen sich verziehendes auto...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (3. Mai 2007)

Nö. Talas alles ok. Ich wart nur wieder jede Fahrt auf Ausfall des Pearl. Der erste hielt ja grad knapp 500 km. 

Und wann sich das erste X.0 zerbröselt spannt mich auch jede Fahrt auf die Folter.

Übrigens: am ES ist jetzt die 3. Bremsscheibe VR drauf. Rubbeln immer noch nicht weg (wer hätte es gedacht..), dafür ist aber das ruckartige Bremsgefühl bei Lowspeed weg, was mir die 2. Bremsscheibe einbrachte. 

Ich kann dich wirklich schon verstehen, dass das nervt. Ich hab zum glück 2 gute bikes. Scheint wohl bei heutigen  Bauteilen und Rahmen echt notwendig zu sein..



> uverlässigkeit ist wohl dem Gewichtsfetischismus zum Opfer gefallen.
> auch schon gemerkt



deswegen gabs auch ein torque.

Vielleicht sollten wir lahmen Säcke auch nicht mehr über Teer und Bordsteine fahren. Die killen wohl heftigst rahmen, dämpfer, gabeln, einfach alles..

Diese Schweissnahtperle an der Bruchstelle ist bei mir aber auch nicht viel kleiner.


----------



## unchained (3. Mai 2007)

nen 2. rad ist im aufbau... das andere "stabile" folgt.... vorallem hat mich das erlebnis heute vom frx abgebracht...


----------



## Yossarian (3. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mit meinen 2 Canyons bisher nicht die geringsten Probleme.

Trotzdem muß ich sagen, daß wir ja keine Baumarktbikes gekauft haben, sondern sündteure Teile, bei denen man ein Höchstmaß an Qualität erwarten kann.
Wenn ich höre, was unchained berichtet, also ich würde fuchsteufelswild werden.


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Mai 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> Nur mal ne Frage am Rande... macht eure Talas auch knarzende und "metallische" geräusche wenn ihr vorne bremst?


Hin und wieder -- anfangs stärker, mittlerweile fast nicht mehr.
Wird von mir geflissentlich ignoriert...
...Gabelabnutzung (--> Buchsen) ist trotz grober Behandlung seit zwei Jahren sehr gering.


----------



## unchained (3. Mai 2007)

@ yossarian
shit happens...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (3. Mai 2007)

Chainy, das kommt von den dicken Bettys... Und dass du immer durch's rauhe Lipperland tobst... 

Nee, im Ernst: Shit happens, but too much of it sucks!!!

Aber mal zur Ehrenrettung: Ich hab mit meinem ESX jetzt fast 2000 km runter und bis auf die etwas schlampig gebauten Laufräder (is in Arbeit) und die bröckelige Beschriftung (is mir Latte), absolut keine Probleme.

Gabel ok
Pearl ok
Jucys ok
Griffe ok

Ach so, n Schaltauge ist mal flöten gegangen. Das wird aber wohl Fremdeinwirkung gewesen sein. Hab ich nie so richtig rausgefunden.


----------



## ashtray (4. Mai 2007)

Das mit den metallischen Geräuschen kenn ich aus meiner Pike. Die entstehen aber bloß wenn sie voll ausgefahren (140mm) gefahren wird und dann ruckartig gebremst wird und wenn ich die Gabel von Hand versuche voll einzufedern.


----------



## DaMudda (4. Mai 2007)

Irgendwie erscheint mir der ganze Bikestuff trotzdem mega-unausgereift?! Was man immer so liest...mit meinem bisherigen Bike (ohne Federelemente) hatte ich NOCH NIE derartige Probleme:
Bremsen gehen, Rahmen und Gabel sind intakt (gut Rahmen hab ich einmal zerissen, aber nach 2-3 Jahren Trial für den der Rahmen nicht ausgelegt und entwickelt war) - also auch kein Thema.
Fahre das Bike nun seit über 3 Jahren ohne einen Werkstattaufenthalt. Das einzige was manchmal kommt sind Laufräder zentrieren oder Bremsen/Schaltung nachstellen!!
Da kommen natürlich Zweifel am neuen Bike. Hab keinen Bock ständig Teile wie Dämpfer usw. einzuschicken.
Ist die Bikeindustrie nicht in der Lage ausgereifte Produkte zu liefern?? Man hat wirklich den Eindruck das man als Kunde für unausgereiften Schrott nochn Haufen Knete abgeknöpft bekommt. Wenn denn überhaupt geliefert werden kann... ;-)

@ Unchained : Was hat Dich der ganze Fasching bisher gekostet?? (Ausser Zeit und Nerven?)


----------



## unchained (4. Mai 2007)

Bisher hats mich ein neues Laufrad für hinten gekostet... damit ich, während die zerfetzte Hinterradnabe nach Canyon wandert, überhaupt die Möglichkeit habe, das Rad nen bischen zu bewegen.

Dann kam eine woche nach Reklamation der Nabe, auch noch die Vorderradbremse hinzu. Der bremsgriff der Juicy fuhr mal wieder nicht in die Ausgangsposition... somit durfte die dann auch mit ins Laufradpaket.... Als dann auch noch der Hinterbau gestern gebrochen ist hatte ich endgültig die Schnauze voll. Vorallem wird das Rad im Bielefelder "Downhill" aufs extremste beansprucht  (Achtung Ironie). Hier sind nur auf und ab Forstautobahnen und keinerlei Sprünge... 


Ich bin gespannt ob sich auch mal der liebe herr Stab zu dem Fall melden würde und eine schnellstmögliche Lösung des Problems, diesmal, erreichen könnte....

Am liebsten würde ich das Rad in den Karton packen und mit einem One-Way ticket nach koblenz schicken....Mittlerweile muss ich meinem Vater recht geben, der vor einem jahr zu meinem Geburtstag sagte, dass das Rad nicht 1 Jahr hält... und oh wunder... nach 3 wochen ungefähr im Juni 2006 durfte ich das Rad das erste mal einschicken... aufgrund eines Defekten Pearls 3.3 und einer Talas, bei der die Brücke nicht richtig mit den Standrohren verpresst worden war... 

Sehr schönes gefühl... das gibt einem Vertrauen und Hoffnung...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. Mai 2007)

Bei allem Ärger nicht vergessen das es 100te bis 1000de zufriedene Kunden gibt.

Mein XC6 hat inzwischen TROTZ 4x Gardasee (insgesamt fünf Wochen) und einmal Südtirol (eine Woche) bei ca. 2000km KEINERLEI Probleme.

Die meisten Kilometer sind hier aus Wald- und Forstwegen mit ein paar Trails und maximal 50cm "Drops".

Einzig das hintere Laufrad habe ich mal nachgespeicht, da ich etwas zu unfreundlich für es war.


----------



## rumblefish (4. Mai 2007)

Ich meld mich auch mal als völlig zufriedener Kunde und immer noch stolzer Besitzer eines ES7 aus 2005. Ich gehe wirklich nicht pfleglich mit dem Material um und lasse auch nichts aus, was mir in den Weg kommt. Ausser auf den Taunustrails fahre ich öfter in Kärnten und Tirol herum. Bisher nur Verschleissteile gewechselt. Nach ein paar Stürzen hab ich ne leichte 8 im vorderen Laufrad das mal zentriert werden kann. 

Wenn ich das hier alles lese, frage ich mich ob wir die gleiche Marke fahren


----------



## xysiu33 (4. Mai 2007)

Hi unchained,

zuerst mein Beileid. Das ist wirklich hart !

Als zufriedener Canyon-Kunde möchte ich hier nichts falsches sagen, aber an deiner Stelle würde ich mir schon genug Gedanken machen. Wenn ich mal darüber nachdenke, würde ich das Bike tatsächlich mit one-way-ticket nach Koblenz schicken. Dazu ein kurzes Schreiben mit dem Titel: Wandlung !

Auf dieses Bike würde ich mich nicht mehr setzen - das wäre für mich auf jedem Fall klar. Stell dir vor, der Rahmenbruch würde sich im Gelände ereignen. Da wärest du nicht so schnell in der Lage, darüber hier im Forum zu berichten...

Meiner Meinung nach müsste Canoyn jetzt mit einem neuem Bike herkommen. 
Das wäre das mindeste. Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.

Wünsche dir alles Gute - berichte bitte wie die Geschichte zu Ende geht.


----------



## ashtray (4. Mai 2007)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an diesen anderen Kerl der mit Canyon totalen Stress hatte, mir fällt sein Boardnick nur nicht ein. Hoffentlich wendet sich alles zum guten.


----------



## Wern (4. Mai 2007)

Hi
Ich fahr mein ESX7 2006 nun auch schon mehr als 2700km. Mehrere Bikeparkbesuche, Gardasee und heftiger Alpencross inbegriffen. 
Zudem wiege ich noch über 90 kg. Rahmen macht bis jetzt alles mit. 
Hatte nur einmal mit dem Freilauf ein Problem, was sich aber leider sehr lange hinzog.
Sonst bin ich mit dem Rad aber vollstens zufrieden. 
@unchained.
Hattest halt einfach Pech mit deinem Rad. Würde da schon auch auf eine Entschädigung seitens Canyon bestehen.
07er Rahmen wäre doch super.  

Gruss WErn


----------



## tom23" (4. Mai 2007)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> Hi unchained,
> 
> zuerst mein Beileid. Das ist wirklich hart !
> 
> ...




dem armen chaini läuft es aber heftig rein!

ich schätze, Hinterbaustreben werden sie wohl da haben und mit einer Wandlung für das ganze Bike kommst du ausser über Kulanz nicht hin.

wünsche magnum viel Glück und dass das wiederholte Warten nicht zu lange dauert, ich würde es wohl eher noch selber schrauben und mir das Teil schicken lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g'sengteSau (4. Mai 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnert mich das an diesen anderen Kerl der mit Canyon totalen Stress hatte, mir fällt sein Boardnick nur nicht ein. Hoffentlich wendet sich alles zum guten.



das war der NIGHTRACER  

kleine anmerkung: die threads zu dem thema werden nicht mehr im canyon-support-forum gelistet, sind aber durch die suchfunktion aufrufbar.

@unchained
ich wünsche dir, dass dein tausch reibungslos verläuft. es wird sich zeigen ob canyon etwas aus der sache gelernt hat.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

es tut mir leid, das es bei Deinem Rahmen zu einem Bruch gekommen ist. Hast Du bereits einen Rückholschein angefordert? Wenn nicht sende mir bitte kurz eine Mail mit Kundennummer an [email protected], ich leite das dann an die Kollegen aus der Rekla weiter. Danke

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## unchained (4. Mai 2007)

email is raus...


----------



## Christian_74 (4. Mai 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> ich hatte musik in den ohren bin vor ner ampel auf die bremse gegangen und wollte locker ausrollen. dann hats aufeinmal laut geknallt... und ich guck am rad runter... knacks. strebe durch. dann durft ich nach hause schieben




Offensichtlich Benutzerfehler wegen unsachgemäße Behandlung. Das ist ein Mountainbike und kein Citybike. Kein Schieberad, sondern ein Fahrrad.   


Es wird alles besser (hoffen wir mal), Unchained. Mit Garantierahmen kann man auch Freude beim Biken holen. Ich weiss es. Mach es seit 2 Jahren schon. 

Drück dir die Daumen dafür, dass dies der Ende der Pechsträne ist.


----------



## unchained (4. Mai 2007)

ich bin gespannt wie canyon nun verfahren wird... 

Auf jedenfall bekommen sie das ganze ""Bike"" im Karton zurück... ich mach da nix mehr mit... außer es zu verpacken... 

Dann kann ich in nächster Zeit sämtliche Aktionen mit dem Bike streichen... Sei es Urlaub, und einige Rennen...

Dann können sie nämlich auch selbst sehen, von welch wunderbarer Akustik die Federgabel beim Bremsen ist...


----------



## sn87 (4. Mai 2007)

Dafür erspart man sich sowas hier  ..
Aufjedenfall viel Glück, dass die Aktion schnell geregelt wird


----------



## unchained (4. Mai 2007)

wo du recht hast .... das geknarzte und geknacke wird allerdings durch das rubbeln der bremsen um längen übertönt.... ... hach jaa... prächtig


----------



## pfohlenrolle (4. Mai 2007)

Warts ab, du bekommst ein neues 2007er Modell (aber erst wenn alle Wartenden ihres haben, also ungefähr an Weihnachten ) =)


----------



## Deleted 39826 (4. Mai 2007)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Irgendwie erscheint mir der ganze Bikestuff trotzdem mega-unausgereift?!




Seh ich ähnlich. Mein 97er Hardtail fehlte garnix. Da sind über all die Jahre ne Dichtung der Judy XC flöten gegangen und die Reifen wurden gewechselt.



> Bei allem Ärger nicht vergessen das es 100te bis 1000de zufriedene Kunden gibt.



Defekte komponenten, hin oder her. Wenn was restlaufeigenschaften hat, ists keine Priorität. Aber alles, wo Fahrsicherheit dran hängt, sollte ausreichend erprobt und qualitativ was herhalten. Jeder Rahmenbruch ist einer zuviel.

Chainy, schade dass du ausserhalb der 6 Monate bist. Sonst hät ic hauch gesagt: Wandel den Kaufpreis! Oder einmal > Komplett NEU 2007!

Von Rahmenbrüchen bei Canyon liest man ja eigentlich wenig - ich bin ja auch schon ne weile hier. Aber bei dem Fahreinsatz sollte sowas nicht passieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (4. Mai 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Seh ich ähnlich. Mein 97er Hardtail fehlte garnix. Da sind über all die Jahre ne Dichtung der Judy XC flöten gegangen und die Reifen wurden gewechselt.


 Dann fahrt doch euer altes Geraffel weiter... oder steigt auf´s Rennrad um! Ist doch ganz einfach 





			
				Labertasche schrieb:
			
		

> Defekte komponenten, hin oder her. Wenn was restlaufeigenschaften hat, ists keine Priorität. Aber alles, wo Fahrsicherheit dran hängt, sollte ausreichend erprobt und qualitativ was herhalten. Jeder Rahmenbruch ist einer zuviel.



Keine Angst @Alpha, so wie du mit deinem Material umgehst, hat jede (!!!) deiner Komponenten Notlaufeigenschaften. Das Torque könntest du bei deinem Fahrstil auch gänzlich ohne Bereifung noch nach Hause fahren.




			
				Auskenner schrieb:
			
		

> Von Rahmenbrüchen bei Canyon liest man ja eigentlich wenig - ich bin ja auch schon ne weile hier. Aber bei dem Fahreinsatz sollte sowas nicht passieren!


 
Bei welchem Fahreinsatz? Woher weisst du denn was Unchained mit seinem Bike macht und was nicht? Aber mach dir mal keine Sorgen, so wie du deine Räder bewegst, kannst du sie wahrscheinlich noch an deine Urenkel vererben!

Es gilt nach wie vor, das ein MTB ein Sportgerät ist, welches selbst (oder gerade....) bei fachgerechter Ausübung wie nur wenige andere verschleisst. Der Rahmenbruch ist ärgerlich und auch ich habe mich schon des öfteren über Defekte an meinem XC geärgert, aber dafür konnte Canyon nix (und ich bin wirklich niemand der den Laden in Schutz nimmt).


----------



## unchained (4. Mai 2007)

wie schon erwähnt... das rad wurde nicht zu irgendwelchen aktionen á la freeride / dh missbraucht... 

sowas würd ich nicht mit der vorbaulänge, , sattelposition und mit der rahmenhöhe (xl) machen... außerdem bin ich eher der cc´ler und so wurde das rad auch genutzt... 

Wie zu erkennen ist, ist der bruch kein bruch, der auf Grund von irgendeiner "Sprung-belastung" entstand, denn dann wäre auf der anderen seite genau das gleiche....

außerdem hat es beim bremsen geknallt ... auf asphalt... und ich denke, dafür ist das rad gerade noch ausgelegt...


----------



## stick007 (4. Mai 2007)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Schockt mich jetzt auch muß ich sagen.
> Normalerweise sollte Alu sich unter Belastung erst stark verformen, bevor es bricht. Hier ist aber nur unten ein kleiner Verformungsrest erkennbar. Der größte Teil ist gebrochen wie Glas!



Da hat aber einer in Werkstoffkunde nicht aufgepasst.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Hupert (4. Mai 2007)

stick007 schrieb:


> Da hat aber einer in Werkstoffkunde nicht aufgepasst.
> 
> Gruß
> Björn



Hör doch auf! Hier im Forum gibt es nur EXPERTEN!


----------



## Yossarian (4. Mai 2007)

stick007 schrieb:


> Da hat aber einer in Werkstoffkunde nicht aufgepasst.
> 
> Gruß
> Björn



Daß Alu sich vor dem Bruch nicht so stark dehnt wie Stahl, weiß ich auch, du Schlaumeier.


----------



## coffeeracer (5. Mai 2007)

Da könnte Canyon sich auch mal überlegen das ES(X) mit einem verstärktem Rohrsatz anzubieten, für alle die auf das bißchen Mehrgewicht pfeifen.
Dann wäre der Hobel auch uneingeschränkt bikepark, sowie tourentauglich.
Das Problem mit den Dellen am Oberrohr gehört dann der Vergangenheit an.

Nur so eine Überlegung 
coffeeracer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sn87 (5. Mai 2007)

Dann kannst dir aber im Prinzip eh scho ein Torque holen, wenns ESX schwerer werden würde.. damit brauchst dir im Bikepark dann sicher keine Gedanken mehr machen


----------



## coffeeracer (5. Mai 2007)

sn87 schrieb:


> Dann kannst dir aber im Prinzip eh scho ein Torque holen, wenns ESX schwerer werden würde.. damit brauchst dir im Bikepark dann sicher keine Gedanken mehr machen



Es geht dabei ja mehr um die Geometrie. Für Touren find ich das ES schon deutlich besser. Wenn es dann auch noch richtig stabil ist (auch wenn es mal umfällt), braucht man sich bei einem gelegentlichem Bikeparkbesuch keine Sorgen zu machen.
Ich wäre schon ein Kunde für ein solches Bike.


----------



## AmmuNation (5. Mai 2007)

coffeeracer schrieb:


> Ich wäre schon ein Kunde für ein solches Bike.



Ich wäre auch Kunde für ein XC das ein wenig mehr Rohr hat...  Da kippt es einmal auf Laubbelegten Waldboden (habe keine Wurzel o.ä. gesehn), eine schöne Delle im Oberrohr. Habs leider erst später bemerkt, Lenker wars übrigens nicht.


----------



## two wheels (6. Mai 2007)

Die meisten wollen ja eben ein Bike das nichts wiegen darf und da wäre ein bisschen mehr Rohr ja voll kontraproduktiv!

@unchained

hoffe du bekommst schnell (Canyon und schnell) und unbürokratisch nen neuen Rahmen und überhaupt dürften die mal was springen lassen, soviel Ärger wie du schon hattest! Bis wohl deren BETA-Tester. Immerhin ist dir noch nie was passiert, so wegen Rahmenbruch mitten im DH oder dergleichen!


----------



## Mathias2297 (6. Mai 2007)

coffeeracer schrieb:


> Da könnte Canyon sich auch mal überlegen das ES(X) mit einem verstärktem Rohrsatz anzubieten, für alle die auf das bißchen Mehrgewicht pfeifen.



Wie willste das denn dann nennen? ESXX? 

so mit verstärkten Rohr


----------



## ashtray (6. Mai 2007)

ESXmvR hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Die meisten wollen ja eben ein Bike das nichts wiegen darf und da wäre ein bisschen mehr Rohr ja voll kontraproduktiv!



Natürlich. Ein ES wäre eine gute Alternative. Aber wie wäre es mit der begründung dass ich nicht soviel Federweg und ein Bike mit gestreckter Sitzposition wollte?  200g mehr Rohr wären durchaus verkraftbar, denn das XC spielt sonst schon in einer guten Gewichtsklasse mit.


----------



## two wheels (6. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Natürlich. Ein ES wäre eine gute Alternative. Aber wie wäre es mit der begründung dass ich nicht soviel Federweg und ein Bike mit gestreckter Sitzposition wollte?  200g mehr Rohr wären durchaus verkraftbar, denn das XC spielt sonst schon in einer guten Gewichtsklasse mit.



Das hat 1 mal nichts mit meiner Aussage zu tun, die immer noch stimmt!

Für die Sitzposition kann man einfach mit Lenker und Vorbau probieren, dann passt das und zuviel FW kann man nie haben!
Wir wissen doch beide, dass du das XC genommen hast, weil du es sofort wolltest (Expressbike) und wegen der Oro Bremsen und der potthässlichen weissen Fox, die immer noch nicht zum schwarzen Bike passt. Meine Meinung,a ber die kennst du ja!


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Mai 2007)

two wheels schrieb:


> Für die Sitzposition kann man einfach mit Lenker und Vorbau probieren, dann passt das und zuviel FW kann man nie haben!
> Wir wissen doch beide, dass du das XC genommen hast, weil du es sofort wolltest (Expressbike) und wegen der Oro Bremsen und der potthässlichen weissen Fox, die immer noch nicht zum schwarzen Bike passt. Meine Meinung,a ber die kennst du ja!



1. Mein nächstes MTB wird ein ES/X (wenn Canyon sich mit meiner heutigen Mail gut bestätigt bleibe ich treu...)
2. Ich war einer der ersten Besteller, hätte ich also ein ES/X genommen was schnell lieferbar wäre, hätte ich wohl nicht viel länger gebraucht
3. Ja, ich wollte die OROs
4. Die superschöne weisse Göttin  war nicht Kaufgrund. Anfangs hats mich auch gestört aber du weisst, ich hab mich verliebt...


----------



## urknall (6. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> 1. Mein nächstes MTB wird ein ES/X (wenn Canyon sich mit meiner heutigen Mail gut bestätigt bleibe ich treu...)



Hey Ammu, das geht schonmal gar nicht, DU BRAUCHST ein Torque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (6. Mai 2007)

Ich erlaube mir, deine (wirklich gute!) Signatur zu Zitieren. 


> Federweg ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, als durch noch mehr Federweg... ODER DURCH KÖNNEN


----------



## urknall (6. Mai 2007)

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, bin mit dem XC sehr zufrieden und hab meine Wahl, die ich nach der Probefahrt der beiden Räder in Koblenz getroffen habe, noch nicht bereut.
Werde kein neues Bike mehr bekommen, bis ich aus dem Kleinholz gemacht habe.

Aber wer weiss, wie ich nächstes Jahr denken werde...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2007)

Hätte ich damals gewusst was ich mitlerweile weiß, hätte ich ein ESX gekauft.
So habe ich ein XC wo zum zweiten mal die Gabel knarzt und (hoffentlich) bald ein Torque.


----------



## urknall (6. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hätte ich damals gewusst was ich mitlerweile weiß, hätte ich ein ESX gekauft.
> So habe ich ein XC wo zum zweiten mal die Gabel knarzt und (hoffentlich) bald ein Torque.



Wieviel km sind denn auf dem XC drauf?


----------



## AmmuNation (6. Mai 2007)

urknall schrieb:


> Wieviel km sind denn auf dem XC drauf?



Bei CrazyRacer wäre wohl eher die Frage angebracht, wieviele Felsen, Wurzeln und Treppen drauf sind. 
Natürlich habe auch ich das XC6.0 nicht bereut und bin bis heute zufrieden damit, ausser mit einer Sache (gell Puma?)

Aber hey.. darum gehts hier doch garnicht?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2007)

das xc hat jetzt 3135km und 61960hm drauf. 
Ammu: das ist ein Mountainbike  normalerweiße sollte man damit schon im Wald fahren können ohne das was dran ist. Vorallem bei den paar km's die die Gabel meine zarten 72kg erst ertragen muss.


----------



## unchained (6. Mai 2007)

das seh ich auch so... kann nich sein, dass sich meine talas anhört wie nen altes auto... die knarzt und knackt wie sonstwas


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2007)

Sowas hab ich bei Rock Shox noch nicht gehört...
warum sind alle so nass auf Fox? Tausche meine gegen ne neue Reba Team mit Air Uturn und Poplock


----------



## Yossarian (6. Mai 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> 1. Mein nächstes MTB wird ein ES/X





Der Unterschied der Rahmengewichte in M von XC zu ES(X) liegt übrigens bei 2390 zu 2760. Also 370 Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (6. Mai 2007)

Ich habe das XC nicht aus Gewichtsgründen gekauft, sondern weil ich ein 100mm Fully wollte - capisce?


----------



## kajetan (7. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich bei Rock Shox noch nicht gehört...
> warum sind alle so nass auf Fox?




Dann biste wohl noch nicht lange dabei. Bis die Reba und Pike Generation kam, hat Shox so richtig schön seine frühere Reputation verspielt, und zwar mit Gabeln, die ständig Ärger gemacht haben, seien es die Starrgabel ähnlichen Judys gewesen oder die selbstlenkenden und selbstentlüftenden Sids. Die Duke funktionierte wenigstens meistens, hatte aber ein eher mäßiges Ansprechverhalten. Shox hatte ziemliche Mühe, im Qualitätsbereich ernsthaft wieder ins Geschäft zu kommen. Da hat Fox ne ganz andere Quali gebracht. Übrigens fahre ich meine Talas jetzt seit ca. 7000 km ohne das kleinste Problem. Ist im Vergleich und Gegenesatz zu den diversen Shox und Votec-Gabeln nach wie vor absolut zufriedenstellend. Die Reba und Pike scheinen jetzt allerdings tatsächlich wieder ganz o.k. zu sein. Ob sie wirklich besser als Fox sind? Ich weiß es nicht.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## rumblefish (7. Mai 2007)

kajetan schrieb:


> Da hat Fox ne ganz andere Quali gebracht.



Aber bitte auch dazuschreiben wie Fox das mit Ihren Inspektionsintervallen und den daraus resultierenden, horrenden, Folgekosten hält. Ich kann mich hier noch an einen Kollegen erinnern, der nach 13 oder 14 Monaten einen kaputten Dämpfer hatte. Kulanz oder irgendein Entgegenkommen von Fox ?? . Finde den Fred jetzt nicht so schnell, aber das war allerunterste Schublade wie der von Fox abgefertigt wurde. Soweit ich weiss kostet alleine der Dämpferservice ca. 95,- Tacken und die Gabel wird nicht billiger sein. Und das dann alle 12 Monate oder Du hast keine Garantie mehr


----------



## kajetan (7. Mai 2007)

rumblefish schrieb:


> Aber bitte auch dazuschreiben wie Fox das mit Ihren Inspektionsintervallen und den daraus resultierenden, horrenden, Folgekosten hält. Ich kann mich hier noch an einen Kollegen erinnern, der nach 13 oder 14 Monaten einen kaputten Dämpfer hatte. Kulanz oder irgendein Entgegenkommen von Fox ?? . Finde den Fred jetzt nicht so schnell, aber das war allerunterste Schublade wie der von Fox abgefertigt wurde. Soweit ich weiss kostet alleine der Dämpferservice ca. 95,- Tacken und die Gabel wird nicht billiger sein. Und das dann alle 12 Monate oder Du hast keine Garantie mehr




Ja die Preise sind heftig, keine Frage. Aber das ist erstens nicht Fox, sondern es sind die deutschen Serviceleister für Fox. Jetzt halt Toxohoilics früher Shock Therapy, wenn ich es recht erinnere. Warum die mit der Zeit komisch werden, weiß ich auch nicht. Zu Anfang waren alle ganz happy über den Servicewechsel. Übrigens hatte ich mal einen Dämpferdefekt nach anderthalb Jahren, der damals noch bei Shock Therapy, anstands- und kostenlos behoben worden ist und das innerhalb von vier Tagen (allerdings im Winter). Wenn ich mir Site von Toxoholics so anschaue, weiß ich auch nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Aber egal, mit dem Material habe ich bislang so gut wie keine Probleme gehabt - und es funktioniert!
Im Übrigen schreibt Shox genau das Gleiche vor - jährliche Inspektion, sonst Garantieverlust. Das macht jeder amerikanische Hersteller schon allein aus Schadensersatzgründen. In Amiland kannste ja verklagt werden, wenn du nicht auf seine Gabel schreibst, dass sie nicht zur Wartung in die Mikrowelle darf. Insofern...

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## rumblefish (7. Mai 2007)

Es kommt halt immer darauf an wie man mit seinen Kunden umgeht. Wenn ich natürlich 3 Jahre nie einen Service gemacht habe und dann wird was leck, darf ich mich auch nicht beschweren. 

Ich such wenn ich mal etwas Zeit habe nach dem alten Fred. Dem Kollegen war, wie vielen anderen auch, bei niedrigen Temperaturen der RP3 Dämpfer eingesackt. Ein Fertigungsfehler der schnell bekannt wurde und oft auftrat. Dem Kollegen ist das auch passiert als sein Rad grade mal 13 oder 14 Monate alt war.  Obwohl Fox das Qualitätsproblem sehr bekannt war, weigerten die sich patrout hier was zu machen weil er den Dämpfer nach 12 Monaten nicht gewartet hat. Und das geht irgendwie gar nicht. Da können die Teile noch so geil aussehen oder gefertigt sein.


----------



## kajetan (7. Mai 2007)

Ich streite doch gar nicht ab, dass das Mist ist, wenn der Service nicht stimmt. Wobei der Service nach neuer Rechtsprechung bei klarem Materialfehler eigentlich nicht verweigert werden darf. Denn dazu ist ja die Gewährleistung da. Zur Not würde ich mich direkt an Fox wenden. Manchmal bringt sowas einen auch weiter.
Aber egal, wegen möglicherweise schlechtem Service fahre ich trotzdem kein Material, mit dem ich von vorn herein nicht zufrieden bin. ICh gehe erst mal davon aus, dass ich ihn nicht brauche. Und ehrlich gesagt, sowohl über Shox Dämpfer als auch über den Shox Service weiß ich auch ein paar Geschichten. Die Frage ist dann am Ende noch genau wie hier bei dem Rahmenbruch des ES7; Regel oder Einzelfall?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (7. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Tausche meine gegen ne neue Reba Team mit Air Uturn und Poplock



Der Gedanke ging mir witzigerweise auch schon des öfteren durch den Kopf. Die Performance ist die gleiche (gut, das Setup gestaltet sich etwas aufwändiger) aber ansonsten ist ne Fox echt das pure Posergehabe... von erhöhten (besser völlig überzogenen) Wartungskosten mal ganz zu schweigen. Bei ner Reba bekomm ich das noch ganz gut alles selbst hin, solange es nix wirklich schwerwiegendes ist...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2007)

Vor allem hab ich noch nie gelesen das ne Reba innerhalb eines Jahres zweimal wiederlichste knarzgerÃ¤usche macht! Beim ersten mal wurde die Gabelkrone mit allem was dran hÃ¤ngt getauscht, also geh ich einfach mal davon aus das sich eine Pressung gelockert hatte. Und jetzt hab ich wieder die selben GerÃ¤usche? Darf man mit Fox nicht bergab fahren wenn da Wurzeln aufm Trail sind? Mein RS DÃ¤mpfer macht keine Faxen....
(Die Reba mit Uturn und Poplock hab ich schon fÃ¼r 445â¬ gesehen)


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Vor allem hab ich noch nie gelesen das ne Reba innerhalb eines Jahres zweimal wiederlichste knarzgeräusche macht!


Dafür hört man das dzt. leider von der Totem häufiger.

lg Flo, der für Gabel- und Dämpferwartung gemeinsam 80,- bezahlt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2007)

Von den 2step hört man die sie wegsacken. Aber bei dem Hype den alle um Fox machen dürfte an denen nie was dran sein...von den Preisen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Hupert (7. Mai 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Vor allem hab ich noch nie gelesen das ne Reba innerhalb eines Jahres zweimal wiederlichste knarzgeräusche macht!



Ein guten Freund hat nen Radgeschäft und letztes Jahr nicht eine Reba eingeschickt...


----------



## Astaroth (7. Mai 2007)

Servus,
von dem Service bei Toxoholics kann ich ein Lied singen. Bei meinem Stumpjumper ist mir vor kurzem der Triad Dämpfer kaputt gegangen und da hatte das Rad erst 14Monate auf dem Buckel, auf eine Gewährleistung seitens Toxoholics hatte ich keine Chance !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## two wheels (7. Mai 2007)

Jaja, soviel zu der Kunde ist König!
Der Kunde ist das Ars***loch würde bei gewissen Firmen wohl eher zutreffen!


----------



## t_kriemer (6. August 2007)

xysiu33 schrieb:


> Hi unchained,
> 
> zuerst mein Beileid. Das ist wirklich hart !
> 
> ...



Hi Zusammen,

bis vor drei Wochen dachte ich, dass ich ein stolzer FRX Besitzer sei und das Rad hält. Bei meinem ersten Big Mountain ist mir nämlich auch der Rahmen zweimal an der selben Stelle gebrochen (auch vor dieser dicken Schweißnaht). 

Jetzt mit dem FRX nimmt es kein Ende.  Nur Probs mit dem Esel. Zuerst werden mir am Dämpfer zu lange Schrauben verbaut, die den Dämpfer verkatschten, dann wird mir zugemutet mit einer 350er Feder bei 85 kg zu fahren. (Lt Canyon: "Erfahrungsgemäß läge ich mit meinen 85 kg an der Gewichtsobergrenze, aber es wäre sachgerecht mit dieser Feder zu fahren")  Und zu guter letzt bricht mir nach der dritten Tour mit dem neuen Radl (kleine Tour zum Freibad und zurück) das besch.....e Schaltauge, zerfetzt mein Hinterrad, Felge, Schaltwerk, Kette und Strebenschutz.    Mal sehen was Canyon diesmal dazu sagt. Aber ein Schaltauge was schon bei der dritten Fahrt bricht kann ja echt nicht sein........  

Zumindest hatte man mir ein kleines Trostpflaster gegönnt: Für die Katschen am Dämpfer EUR 150 als Warengutschrift und neue Schrauben, der Federwechsel wurde mir bezahlt, aber mit dem Schaltauge werde ich mal sehen. Ist gestern erst passiert.

Ich langsam echt nicht mehr weiter, aber nie wieder werde ich mir ein Canyon kaufen. Das Schicksal scheint es nicht gut mit mir und Canyon zu meinen.


----------



## Michael Night (6. August 2007)

Hi Chainy!
Was dir da passiert ist, ist natürlich für dich sehr ärgerlich. Wenn du aber "Big-Bettys" auf dein Bike aufziehst, warum fährst du dann nur Waldautobahnen? Auf denen braucht man doch keine Downhill-Schlappen.
Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber kann es sein, dass du evtl. doch mal gerne den ein oder anderen Drop mitnimmst? 



Hier sind nur auf und ab Forstautobahnen und keinerlei Sprünge...


----------



## AmmuNation (6. August 2007)

Schaltaugen sind Sollbruchstellen, um Schaltwerk und das ganze drumherum zu schützen - war in deinem Fall wohl nicht so 
Immerhin ist dir der Rahmen nicht gebrochen, das wär ja ein Highlight, ausgerechnet beim FRX 

@Keegan: Das ist jetzt schon lange her - Chainy hat ja sein Bike wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael Night (6. August 2007)

@AmmuNation: Hab den Fred nicht zu Ende gelesen ! Wie die Geschichte ausgeht, werde ich dann nach meiner Feierabendrunde gucken.


----------



## AmmuNation (6. August 2007)

Das Happy End darfst du in Chainys Galerie betrachten


----------



## Deleted 39826 (6. August 2007)

Gebrochene Schaltaugen sind bei Canyon nichts neues...


----------

